# New Saltwater tank.



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so ima start a new fish n coral tank. And need some advice. As in what type of exterior filter to get for a 75 gallon tank, what type of lights, and the best protein skimmer??? And also what marine salt is best to use. Any advice will be accepted thanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you want SPS corals, you'll need T-5 or metal halides. LPS and softies should be fine with just Power Compact lights. As for a good filter, as long as you keep changing them out, a filter sock works well, but they need to be cleaned twice a week. Speaking of which... Also, I use an ASM protein skimmer. You can get a used one for a comparatively low price, and they work great! As for the salt, Instant Ocean worked well for me, but right now I accidentally got the cheap grade Coralife stuff. It works, but I need to watch my Calcium and Alkalinity levels with it, as they are usually just a tad bit low.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd also go with Instant Ocean, more specifically the "reef crystals" version.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well the problem I had with the Reef Crystals is that I didn't have any stony corals, so my calcium was all the way up at 470 ppm. Personally, I would wait until I had enough of a calcium demand before I would buy the Reef Crystals. It has elevated magnesium, calcium, and alkalinity so that coral growth can excel.


----------



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so ima add I'm going to buy everything new and money is not the problem, I want to have clownfish and blue tangs, possibly a lion fish, I will also add live rock still not sire as to what type of coral I want but I will be getting some that will be good with this type of fish any recommendations are accepted. I want an exterior filter. N how many power heads should I have I have a maxi jet 1200 will it b enough for the 75 gallon?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If money isn't a problem and you want to keep the same Blue Tang for life, you'll need at least a 125 gallon six foot long tank. I'd also be weary with clowns and lions in the same tank; in fact, I strongly advise against it. With such a large tank, PC lighting wouldn't be optimal, as I've never seen PC bulbs over 2 feet long. Thus, metal halides or T-5s would work the best. Again, if money is no problem, a couple of AI SOLs would work very well, as would a DIY LED fixture with CREE 3W XP-_s. Again though, that's getting ahead of myself. :fun:


----------

